

Ask HN: Any web dev. material targeted to experienced software engineer? - soulbadguy

It seems that most materials are either targeted to beginner with not prior programming experience or to experienced web developers.So they are either boring or assume to much prior knowledge.
Furthermore(and perhaps that&#x27;s the main problem) most of those targeted to experienced web dev. are usually tutorial&#x2F;course trying to each a new framework : they feel like a collection of how-to and example without really giving a big picture.
======
n17r4m
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Learn](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Learn) is a good place to start.

[http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/) does a great
job, especially in the later chapters.

[http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/responsive-
web-d...](http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/responsive-web-design/)
'Responsive' site design is a must-have now-a-days.

[http://alistapart.com/article/dao](http://alistapart.com/article/dao) The
philosophy and theory of web design

I have some other links you may be interested in on a blog post I wrote a
while back: [http://mygen.ca/develop-developing-
developers/](http://mygen.ca/develop-developing-developers/)

~~~
soulbadguy
Thanks, i should probably mentioned the material i already went through. I
really loved the Mozilla website, as it try to give a why behind any how.
Going through Elequentjavascript right now :).

------
adamzerner
[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS/blob/master/README.md#you-dont-know-js-book-series) is something that comes
to my mind. In general, I think that there's a ton of the sort of material
you're looking for! [http://teropa.info/build-your-own-
angular](http://teropa.info/build-your-own-angular) is another one. There's
also some books and stuff on design patterns.

